# probleme ipod touch avec cydia et installous



## jo325i (30 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit probleme, je n'arrive pas a desinstaller cydia et installous sur ipod touch 4g 

Pouvez vous m'aider c est tres urgent 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Itouch32 (30 Mai 2012)

synchronisé ton iPod avec iTunes et ensuite supprimé via iTunes.


----------



## jo325i (30 Mai 2012)

je l'ai deja synchroniser et comment je supprime depuis itunes ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h16 ----------

repondez svp je vais au lit a 20h35


----------



## Itouch32 (2 Juin 2012)

tout d'abord désoler pour ma réponse tardive, et ensuit pour suprimer tu vas dans iTunes rubrique "Apps" et la apparait toutes les apps de ton iPod si tu l'a synchroniser un jour.
A partir de là tu fai Ctrl+clic si tu as un mac ou clic droit si tu a un PC et ensuite tu clic sur supprimer.


----------

